# Ugh - premies......



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So last Sunday morning I went to feed and heard Chou humming...... she delivered triplets 16 days early........I think due to one of my does that has become a witch on wheels. I was not able to save 2, but now at a week old, "Baby Man" is gaining and playing. He seems to finally start erupting his teeth. It was very rough - I can't lie. And I wondered if he would make it - now I am beyond in love! Meet the little guy at now a week old and a whopping 6 pounds!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Now my problem is that I absolutely won't sell this little dude as a market wether....


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ohhhh he sure is beautiful. I can imagine how hard you had to work.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a premie now too...ugh it is tough. Congrats on keeping him going.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, baby man is so cute! Such a sweet tiny boy. Great job at saving him at 16 days early! That must have been incredibly hard. He is very lucky!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey..he is awesome. I had a premie this year! He has caught up to all the other bucklings his age. Cant tell he was ever a premie now. He was worth it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> So last Sunday morning I went to feed and heard Chou humming...... she delivered triplets 16 days early........I think due to one of my does that has become a witch on wheels. I was not able to save 2, but now at a week old, "Baby Man" is gaining and playing. He seems to finally start erupting his teeth. It was very rough - I can't lie. And I wondered if he would make it - now I am beyond in love! Meet the little guy at now a week old and a whopping 6 pounds!


Baby man is beautiful!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone..... he is my little sweetheart for sure! Rebel - good luck with your little one - keep up your good work! And thanks for the encouragement Moers Kikos - he shows a lot of promise, even at his squinky size.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, my goodness he's a sweet little guy! Nope, he's a keeper! 
Great job taking care of him and getting him through the last week, I'm sure it wasn't easy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> he's a keeper!


:up:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He is so darn funny - trying to play with the wiener dogs and following me everywhere....... If I do rehome, it's got to be very special with experienced goat crazy folks like us!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..heres my sweetie at 2 lbs








At 32 lbs yesterday








His name is Stuffer..( big enough to be a stocking stuffer per GoofyGoat) The one looking at you!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

OH MY HEART BE STILL!!! What a wonderful, sweet little dude!!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

I hope all goes well with ‘baby man!’ He sure is cute, and he looks healthy! I’m glad he gets along with the dogs. Pretty soon, he may bark! :lolgoat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dont give up on that little guy. Their strength may suprise you! 
Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute and I agree, don't give up.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He was bouncing and playing today! Trying out first day without the heating pad..... he seems to be ok with that..... now - what do I name this little dude?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww:inlove: He is too cute!

Hmm, these are the ones I can think of right now. I am horrible with names! Take me weeks to name the ones born here:lolgoat:

Honani. It means badger, and he certainly has the fighting spririt of one!

Moki. It means deer.

Takoda. It means Friend to everyone.

And

Enapay. It means brave. I had a preemie(not sure how much. He had very short fur and neither he or his sister had teeth erupting at all) boy last year and he earned himself this name. He passed away a couple months ago, but he was the sweetest thing. I don't believe being preemie was related at all. I think(and hope) your boy will thrive!

Enapay


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Julian don't ask, don't know, that's what I'd name him.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok..heres my sweetie at 2 lbs
> View attachment 173691
> 
> At 32 lbs yesterday
> ...


There's my boy! Gosh he's gotten SO big! He's still the cutest stocking stuffer in the world...just need a bigger stocking! 

I think Keeper would work or toodles maybe...he looks like a lost boy from Peter Pan (Robin Williams Hook version)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

And once GOOFYGOAT names them...they thrive...Stuffer is living proof!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So here he is in his diaper today - heating pad off, more ounces per feeding..... my son has been keeping up with his poops and calls him "mustard butt" - that's not on the table for consideration. Julian cracked me up - I think of "King Julian" from that Disney movie.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad he is doing well, mustard butt & all!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So what did you name him after all?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Miracle Max!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awesome name!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He's a bouncer for sure! And jumps in my lap..... a little too often! Sweet boy!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So cute! Congratulations, and I love the name!


----------

